# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Kush ka nje 4-4tshe ne Cs ?!

## REJDI

Te dashur mjeshtra te cs !  :perqeshje: 

Kush ka deshire qe te bejme nje kapionat te vogel me 2 grupe secila me 4 veta.
te kontaktoje me mu ketu ne kete teme.Mundesisht ne Tr te jete.

Grupi i pare : Un , Be_outlaw , Master_Killer , MoRfEuS.

Grupi i dyte: le te krijohet ketu dhe ti mi thoni emrat dhe ta lejme kur ta zhvillojme.


Me respekt , rejdi !

----------


## InF-SpOrtS

Ku jeni juve me kete 4-tshen tuj ne tirane ca emri  ka grupi juaj i her se i joni e ka 
Adrenaline - SmOkeR AsDaS SiLveR FoXx dhe SpOrtS

kur te doni me dergoni nje mesazh ktu ok

----------


## REJDI

Grupi jon e ka emrin : N4P5T3R dhe ne jemi tek Inf 2 , jo tek rr.kavajes po ajo tjetra !

----------


## KOKASHTA

Mire djema mire...Ka perparuar shume shqiperia....Po ju te nderuar counterista prape cop-cop ngeleni kuptoni...Se ju nuk ja keni idene si luhet CS...Ju sdini te hidhni bombat e jo me te luani  4 vs 4...Bravo Bravo..Ju grupet e tirones do ju shofim ne Vere Ok...Kur te vije grupi me i fuqishem i CS...Nga rumania do pushtoje dhe shqiperin dhe cilimijte e CS qe bejne si mjeshtra RESPTEKT PER KLANIN ( dhe jo grup si thoni ju o te nderuar)....@LB
@LB_KOKASHTA                                       @LB_ERI
@LB_K@T@NI                                           @LB_KACAKU_
@LB_A.K.SH         <====Grupi baza          @LB_LB_1601A          <====Rezervat
@LB_FOREVER                                             @LB_SKANDAL 
@LB_U.C.K                                                     @LB_SKENDERBEU 
     Dhe mos me perdorni emra ne anglisht...Ju dhe ne shqiperi perdorni ne anglisht e jo me te jeni jashte qi i perdorni dhe kinezce RUSPEKT

Nuk luhet CS te mblidhesh 5 cuna dhe hajd se kemi Skuader...Stervituni dhe pastaj flisni

----------


## InF-Sm[0]keR

Pash zotin msoni me shkrujt emrat i her se nuk jane emra CS
Po ju me skandalin do fitoni mer po boll u hape By*** dhe hadje se shume llafe paske 
Hajde te te mesojme se si ti hedhim bombat , ti fusim te xhepi mer kokasht 

:@

----------


## InF-Sm[0]keR

O rejdo una nuk vi dot te inferno2 por nqs se mund te lejme nje takim ktu te salla ku punoj tani 
Dhe ndeshemi ktu lale 4 vs 4 ose 5 vs 5

Rrespekte lale  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## REJDI

kokashta mos na trego rumani se ne kemi ne shqiperia , mjeshtrat qe kan fitur per tere ballakanin po rri mire , dhe mos fyej shqiperine.

inf-smoker ok vlla ok do shofim cdo bej ndonje dite pushime  :buzeqeshje: 

flm

----------


## KOKASHTA

O rejdo une nuk e kam fyer nuk e fyej as nuk do e fyej shqiperine asnjehere ta dish ti...Biles dhe ketu ne rumani ku luajme te gjithe Ne cunat qe luajme Cs mbajme emra shqip dhe jo si ju ca anglish, ca kinezce etj etj...Une nuk e fyej asnjhere qe ta marresh vesh, biles mua me vjen mire te me rrahe nje shqiptar ne CS , dhe jo nje rumun. Qe ta dish ti klani (skuadra) ime ne rumia ka emrin @LB cka do te thote 3 shkrojnjat e para (ALB)ANIA...Lexo mire pastaj flit mire..OK...Pastaj se sa mjeshtra jeni ju do e shohim ne vere ok..Sdua te flas kot me kot ...Respekt Counteristave

----------


## Nice_Boy

Wooooooooooow.. Qenka mire me ardhe me marr mEsin tek ju ne CS.. 
Un sdi hic. sme kap me ato Bomba 
Vetem ti b b 42 a sdi si ken ato me i marr dhe me dal Ball per ball me thike. sepse me Chica apo si i thoni ju sdi un.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## REJDI

hahahah gjilansi si ka mundesi re , se ju kosovaret jeni mjeshtra per keto pune , biles keni bo edhe cs ne shqip  :perqeshje: 

Kokashta ok , shume mire ben qe nuk e fyen shqiperin , te mirepresim veren e ardhshme  :shkelje syri: 

flm

----------


## KOKASHTA

Do te vij do te vij...Dhe me ty nje 1 vs 1 e kam fiksim fare... :ngerdheshje: ...Te ta caj bellin me thike....Ty te heq kollaj une o shoku im po cti bej atij mondit qe me cme kane treguar eshte bishe fare ...PO do ta shohim kete gje...Pastaj ne vere ti rejdi bej gati nje 5 vs 5 te lozim me nje bast me Suko :P

----------


## InF-Sm[0]keR

Ej me mondin lale nuk ke shonce me i shti i fishek mer jo mo ta vrasesh, gjo qe nuk ke per te bere kurre kur te vish ktu 

Bye bye

----------


## KOKASHTA

Aman Mer>..mondi Mondi...do Takohemi Ne Vere Mer....respekt Cs

----------


## SiLv3r

O Kokashta si shume po hapesh By*** ti lale ! BOll mer se le nom.
Ti rejdo na thuj se kur do vini ene lujm lale  :buzeqeshje: 
Respekt

----------


## La_Lune

Grupi ime besoj do pranohet....

OnyX_GIRL....pastaj OnyX_GIRL... OnyX_GIRL dhe ... ne fund OnyX_GIRL 

LoooL

----------


## Gjilani_GirL19

Neper Internet caffe shum luajn.
Por a mund te me tregon dikush , a mundem un prej Ger... me luajt me juve ne shqiperi?

Bye

----------


## SiLv3r

o rejdo!
Hemer kur do lujm

----------


## SiLv3r

o Rejdo,kur do lujm mer?

----------


## NucleaR`V1RuS

Rejdi o merkur ke ne men me lujt me mua SiLveRin,Smokerin, asdasin edhe sportsmanin??!!
Kur te kesh kohe na kthe na nje pergjijgje ok, ene me sa lek te doni se ju boj te vdekur ska llafe me cunat e Smokerit lale ok.... :P

----------


## REJDI

Kur te doni ju , gati jam un, kushti im eshte vetem te jete e premte ose e shtune tek topNET  :shkelje syri: 

Rejdi

----------

